# Teflon pans



## TICA (Nov 7, 2013)

I've spent the morning cleaning out the cabinets, took all the cans, spices and food out and washed the shelves.   After, I did the cabinets where I store the pots and pans and noticed some of the teflon pans had scrapes and scratches.  I've heard that teflon isn't good for you so did a google search and just about every site confirmed that they aren't so I'm throwing them all out - scratched or not.

So..... do you cook with teflon and have you heard they are bad for you?     I just can't believe that I never checked it out before.


----------



## That Guy (Nov 7, 2013)

Didn't they call Reagunz the Teflon President?  He wasn't good for us, either...


----------



## Anne (Nov 7, 2013)

What I remember hearing was that Teflon was dangerous when overheated, as it released toxic fumes.  I tossed mine years ago...I had something on the stove; and went outside to do something.   Forgot about the pan, and came in and nearly choked from the fumes.  It was horrible and acrid.

My brother was in the house, but for whatever reason, didn't notice it, or figured cooking wasn't his job  so didn't check the stove.

There's new cookware now that doesn't stick; Cephalon (I think)  comes to mind; I'd check on somethiing like that.


----------



## drifter (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't know about teflon. The wife did say to me this morning she was throwing out all fry pans because they are no stick pans and they are all sticking. And what you get is something you can't wash off. I know about washing dishes. I'm a professional dishwasher and these suckers don't wash. It's enough to make you throw out all your pans and start over. Any suggestions?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2013)

Good for you TICA!  I've known about the dangers of Teflon fry pans or pots for years now, and got rid of mine.  If you have a bird in a cage in the kitchen, and use Teflon pans, the bird can actually die from the fumes.  I do have a couple of non-stick pans in the camper, because clean up has to be easy when camping, but they're not Teflon.

They also have the new ceramic pans, I think one brand is called Orgreenic, they advertise them on TV.  I almost bought one from Bed Bath and Beyond, but it was way too small for me.  At home I use either stainless steel or cast iron. https://orgreenic.com/?uid=BB33820C17D3C1E52920126CEEA4C14C

http://www.saferchemicals.org/resources/chemicals/pfc.html


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 7, 2013)

I use an electric teflon (or whatever) non stick skillet for about 90% of what I eat. Have done since it was invented and I'm still here.  I don't ever turn one up to full on.  Most last years before they get that 'burnt' look to them, and then they go in the garbage.  I've only ever had one scratched, by an overenthusiastic visitor who wanted to 'help'.  I use non stick gadgets to turn the food so beats me how people scratch them up and get fumes.  Must be rough cooks or something?


----------



## Phantom (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't like the add on tv where they melt plastic drink bottles and super glu

Imagine the toxic chemicals if you actually tried this ............................

(Flavorstone pans)


----------



## Anne (Nov 7, 2013)

Phantom said:


> I don't like the add on tv where they melt plastic drink bottles and super glu
> 
> Imagine the toxic chemicals if you actually tried this ............................
> 
> (Flavorstone pans)



Yikes!!!  Why would they do that, anyway??!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2013)

For the advertising impact:






I have to say, stick or no-stick, that pizza they made in the pan was one of the most _pathetic_ things I've ever seen called a pizza ... the plastic and Super-Glue looked appealing after seeing _that_. 

We still have Teflon here but like Di's they are in pristine condition and we don't heat them up enough to melt down and reach China.


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 7, 2013)

_Do you get that annoying ad over there too Phil, i change channels when it comes on_



_Must admit i have two Tefal frypans and they don't have a mark on them due to me using wooden spoons , one is 5 years old_


----------



## Rainee (Nov 8, 2013)

I am the same I have two and they don`t get too hot so not a problem for me.. but when they get a scorch mark.
then out they go.. I can`t cook in cast iron because it gives too much iron into the system and no good for me.. 
stainless steel! well they stick like mad so what other is there but teflon that doesn`t stick? but really I replace them
each 2 years then hopefully they won`t be a problem... the old Sunbeam frypans that had glass lids were the best I reckon,
my mother had one for years and nothing stuck to it and easy to clean.. but you can`t get them now.. wish you could.. not 
sure of these new ceramic ones , little expensive and out of my reach at the moment..


----------



## Phantom (Nov 8, 2013)

Kogan does have glasss lids

http://www.kogan.com/au/buy/stone-c...3-piece-set/?gclid=CKbHkv2a1boCFYPrpAodMAgAkg


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2013)

For anyone using Cast Iron cookware as a 'safe' choice,  and I do on occasion, especially for making corn bread. I love the way food cooks with cast iron.  But I am always reminded of the iron issues that come with using cast iron in excess, especially in older adults.  


http://www.thehealthyhomeeconomist.com/the-health-hazards-of-cast-iron-pans/


----------



## That Guy (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes, I've considered the excess iron problem Bonnie, we actually take iron-free multivitamins now that we're older.  Menopausal women no longer have an way to release excess iron from the system, and men don't either...except to give blood.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2013)

That Guy said:


>




Hope that sidewalk wasn't made from materials from China ...   ... otherwise, good option... lol


----------

